# New give a way (on marc)



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

if anybody can guess what this is @ripjack13 will give them a lfrb of stabilized burls from my own stash. Not Marc's. Stinken admins messing with the post

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

A blatant rip off of my wholesome fun contest.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> A blatant rip off of my wholesome fun contest.....


It was only fun until I lost

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

I told you, you should have asked Paxton! Lol


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I told you, you should have asked Paxton! Lol


I did. He said it was blocks lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> if anybody can guess what this is @ripjack13 will give them a lfrb of stabilized burls from my own stash. Not Marc's.



Fixed your post....
Lol


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed your post....
> Lol


Fixed it again


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2017)

I know what it is...it's an awesome modern sculpture by a future well known expensive artist that none of us could probably afford! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I know what it is...it's an awesome modern sculpture by a future well known expensive artist that none of us could probably afford! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


You win you win. Marc will send you wood from his stash. You win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Fixed it again



Bwahahahaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------

